# engine programmers?



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Been looking into programmers like this,

Bully Dog Triple Dog GT Tuner (49-State Legal) - Over 105 Bully Dog GT Tuner Reviews on Gas Programs for Dodge, Chevy, Ford & Nissan Trucks 

but I have no experience with them or how they operate, whats the major difference between a programmer and an actual tune like trifecta? Are there big downsides or risks to the programmers?


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

It's the same thing check out the sonic forums I know someone has it


----------

